# Swollen Eyelid



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Kiarah has a swollen eyelid, just above her eye. Doesn't seem to bother her much. I think it will go down with time, going to watch it for a day and if not better take her in. What do you think?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

If there's no improvement by tomorrow, vet should have a look-see. If it's something serious, good to get on it early.


----------



## Smittenkitten92 (Sep 22, 2010)

Take her in, I just had that happen with my kitten and it's turned into him having ulcers in his eye. Take your cat in right away.
I didn't take mine in right away because I, i thought, the same thing happen to my other cat and had medicine and was giving it to him, but I was wrong and should have taken him in as soon as I noticed his eye being odd, so my advice, right away take your cat in and get treatment.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

It's better already


----------

